# ttoc members in the south west



## bodmintt

Hi ,i was wondering how many ttoc members were in the south west cornwall/devon.There a quite a few tt's around
but i have never seen a ttoc sticker on any of them,i always have a look for it.Are there any south west meets?


----------



## OeTT

Not been a meet for a while. At the moment there is no south west rep and as many of us have found it seems to be easier to herd cats than get a meet sorted. If you have an idea post it up under events and see if you can tempt a few members out.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## bodmintt

Thanks for the reply OeTT,i dont think there can be many of use down here in devon and cornwall.


----------



## Cornwall

Hi Guys,

I'm based in the Liskeard Area not a dozen galls of V Power and 6mm of tread from Bodmin


----------



## j8keith

I'm just a little way up the road in Plymouth, so when the weather improves perhaps we can all meet up.


----------



## bodmintt

Thats great to hear there are some owners about in the south west.It would be good to meet up when the weather improves.


----------



## bazab

i am based in exeter and would be keen to do a sunday afternoon drive out if anyones up for it
cheers
nick


----------



## bodmintt

Thats a good idea for the sunday drive out,if we could get some of the southwest owners together.


----------



## glospete

I'm near Honiton so count me in (when the weather's better).

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## j8keith

Starting to look good for a meet, needs to dry out a bit first.


----------



## bodmintt

Has any other south west owner seen the thread about the red nose day charity run,i have put my name down.


----------



## v8rumbler

I am in Yelverton and would be up for a meet!


----------



## j8keith

v8rumbler said:


> I am in Yelverton and would be up for a meet!


Hi, I live in Woolwell just down the road, what colour is your car and is it a roadster or coupe, so I can keep an eye out for you.


----------



## bodmintt

Hi my TT is a black 2001 mk1 225 coupe,i have got TTOC number plate surrounds and TTOC sticker in the rear window.


----------



## bodmintt

It would be good if we could get south west tt owners together now that the nice weather is on its way.


----------



## v8rumbler

j8keith said:


> v8rumbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Yelverton and would be up for a meet!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I live in Woolwell just down the road, what colour is your car and is it a roadster or coupe, so I can keep an eye out for you.
Click to expand...

black roadster 225.Bought it last friday but due the Audi Cardiff being unable to confirm what services they have done on the car I am unable to tell if cam belt has been done. I have booked it into Phil Davies next Thurs to have it changed---- not using it until then


----------



## j8keith

v8rumbler said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v8rumbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Yelverton and would be up for a meet!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I live in Woolwell just down the road, what colour is your car and is it a roadster or coupe, so I can keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black roadster 225.Bought it last friday but due the Audi Cardiff being unable to confirm what services they have done on the car I am unable to tell if cam belt has been done. I have booked it into Phil Davies next Thurs to have it changed---- not using it until then
Click to expand...

Drove many happy miles in my previous 225 Coupe, had the car 7 years before I changed to a MK2. I'm sure that you will have plenty of fun. Wise move to get the cam belt changed, worth doing the water pump at the same time.


----------



## v8rumbler

Yeah I am getting water pump done too!


----------



## darrenheyho

Hi, I'm in Cullompton near Exeter. Would def be up for a meet.


----------



## j8keith

Does anyone have any suggestions for a "central-ish" meet up location ? we can then throw up a few dates and ideas for a drive. Sowton Services is a possible, from there we could head towards Cheddar for a drive through Gorge or Northwest wards to drive along the coast and pick out a pub for lunch. Any thoughts ?
How many have radios ?


----------



## j8keith

Any thoughts folks ?


----------



## brittan

Meet near Okehampton, then drive North to Bideford & Barnstaple and along the N Devon coast including Lynton, Lynmouth (lunch stop?), Valley of the Rocks, etc then across Exmoor to Tiverton to disperse.

I know some "breathe in" roads.


----------



## j8keith

Sounds good to me Brian, bit like 2009 "Moor Tour". No response so far to my post.
Yes some of the roads were a little narrow from memory  , especially when those two motorhomes started down towards us. :lol:


----------



## v8rumbler

Sounds good


----------



## j8keith

OK folks anyone up for a drive out on Sunday the 18th of May, meet up near Okehampton (exact location to be advised), then up to Barnstaple, on to Lynton & Lymouth somewhere for lunch then make our way towards Tiverton to disperse.
As Brittan has suggested above.

Possible attendees :-
Brittan
J8Keith
v8rumbler

Sadly due to the low numbers this has been called off


----------



## brittan

The suggested route is here:

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid= ... 041f&msa=0
There's a Shell station at the start point.

There's some narrow roads but with good views over the cliffs in the Woody Valley area.

Possible lunch stop at the tea rooms at Valley of the Rocks 









or in Lynton/Lynmouth with maybe a go on the cliff railway.

The route avoids the main road Porlock Hill and takes the more interesting toll road.


----------



## v8rumbler

I think I'm free


----------



## j8keith

Sadly due to the low numbers the drive on the 18th of May has been called off

Perhaps there may be more interest later in the year.


----------



## bigcat

I live in Torbay. Have a Moro Blue 225 with usual mods, wheels, aero bits and remap.


----------



## j8keith

bigcat said:


> I live in Torbay. Have a Moro Blue 225 with usual mods, wheels, aero bits and remap.


We will try again a little later on, at the moment I'm getting ready for the Swiss TTour on the 20th.


----------



## Jr110543

I live near Truro bottom end of cornwall, been looking for a meet for ages but to no avail!!!


----------



## bodmintt

Seems to be a few of us down here now.There was a drive around organised but there was not many takers.I have been off the road due to ill health but I am ok now.Has anybody got any ideas where we could meet and when.You may spot me down truro way when I am out and about.A black 225 with ttoc number plates surrounds.Y reg.


----------



## Whirly

Im from Falmouth


----------



## Jr110543

what do you drive Whirly?
Im from Helston, driving the silver TT mk1 with a Pink grill 
Im hard to miss lol


----------



## Jr110543

bodmintt said:


> Seems to be a few of us down here now.There was a drive around organised but there was not many takers.I have been off the road due to ill health but I am ok now.Has anybody got any ideas where we could meet and when.You may spot me down truro way when I am out and about.A black 225 with ttoc number plates surrounds.Y reg.


Oh cool yeah, defiantly keen for a meet theres a few guys from cornwall on the Facebook tt page so could get a few more
would be great as i see loads of TTs around but no one ever waves back  IF i see you i will wave, I am hard to miss i have the silver TT with pink grill...Y reg also!


----------



## bodmintt

Seems to be a few of us now.Has anyone got any ideas of where and when we could have a meet.I still flash other mk1 TT's
and have only ever got a flash back once.There are four other black TT's in Bodmin like mine and only one ever smiles,the
others don't ever look.


----------



## bodmintt

Just to let the south west TT owners know that i have put a thread up on the events section of a show where we could meet up.Wadebridge show ground 12-14th sept.


----------



## Pete Mac

Location.. Penzance area. Owned my 4 yr old immaculate 2 lt tfsi for 3 weeks and besotted with it. Regards Pete.


----------



## bodmintt

Hi Pete Mac

There is a post on the events section about a show in Wadebridge in september,hopefully there will a few TT's there.I am taking mine.


----------



## Pete Mac

Sounds good.well done.


----------



## Jr110543

bodmintt said:


> Hi Pete Mac
> 
> There is a post on the events section about a show in Wadebridge in september,hopefully there will a few TT's there.I am taking mine.


Hey yeah im show and shining mine


----------



## bodmintt

That's great,looks like we can get some tt's at the show.


----------



## driverrob

Hi - new member here, with an '07 V6, living just outside Callington.
I've only had it one day so I'm still reading the manuals, polishing out a few paint marks and preparing the back seats for our Staffy.
It's dry now and I would be taking it out for a spin if the G.P. wasn't on TV and lunch nearly ready.
I think I'm going to love this car and I'd be up for a local meeting.

Am I the only one who sees Somerset, Gloucester, Bristol etc and thinks "that's not south-west, that's the midlands"


----------



## Ryan.h

Hi im new to forum and Im from bristol i would be up for a meet/cruise,im going to join the TTOC monday and hope to get more involed with you all


----------



## chesterrosie

Hi everyone.
I have just joined the TTOC last weekend 8Th October 2018, as yet have not got a TT, but I am
looking very hard for a 2002 to 2004 Silver TT Quattro roadster 225. But would be very keen to join in with
the South West TTOC. I am based in Tiverton, Devon. Would be good to meet new people and have a drink.
Alan


----------



## Sapper

Based in Bristol have joined the TT Forum and TTOC before getting car!

Currently looking for Mk1 225 but want a Black car with Black Leather seats.

Now having to wait until new year to get the car. Just waiting for the right car.


----------

